# The 4th of July is not a Mexican holiday.



## skimble (Jul 5, 2006)

While at the Winner's Circle over the 4th of July, I overheard the staff at the front desk talking.  They were mocking the 4th of July as a ridiculous holiday for nothing but BBQs and picnics.  
One of them was relating the conversation she had with her niece that morning.  Her niece said 'Happy 4th of July' and she rebuked her saying it's an American holiday... we're Mexican!  
Either the Winner's Circle hires illegal alien staff to work the front desk, or the people working there don't realize what it means to be Americans.  

I also heard a large Mexican family here at the resort out at the pool (during the fireworks) making comments to themselves as people were coming back from the show, "I don't know why they celebrate Independence Day.  They don't know what freedom is.  Mexico has freedom; not America!"  

Am I hearing true sentiments?  What's happening in our country?


----------



## Keitht (Jul 5, 2006)

skimble said:
			
		

> While at the Winner's Circle over the 4th of July, I overheard the staff at the front desk talking.  They were mocking the 4th of July as a ridiculous holiday for nothing but BBQs and picnics.
> One of them was relating the conversation she had with her niece that morning.  Her niece said 'Happy 4th of July' and she rebuked her saying it's an American holiday... we're Mexican!



As you say yourself, you overheard people talking - they weren't discussing the holiday with you.  They are probably correct in saying that to many people the 4th of July holiday is nothing but BBQs and picnics, in the same way that Christmas to many is simply an excuse for over indulgence.  The original reason for both events is forgotten by a lot of people.
Regarding the 'We're Mexican' comment.  Is it any different to, for example, somebody of the Jewish or Muslim faith saying that they had been wished 'Happy Christmas' and that it was an irrelevance to them?



			
				skimble said:
			
		

> Either the Winner's Circle hires illegal alien staff to work the front desk, or the people working there don't realize what it means to be Americans.



The people you are referring to are Mexicans but that doesn't automatically make them illegal immigrants.  You are probably correct to say they don't realise how important 4th of July is to many Americans.  They are also probably right that it really does mean nothing more than BBQs and booze to just as many other Americans. 



			
				skimble said:
			
		

> I also heard a large Mexican family here at the resort out at the pool (during the fireworks) making comments to themselves as people were coming back from the show, "I don't know why they celebrate Independence Day.  They don't know what freedom is.  Mexico has freedom; not America!"
> 
> Am I hearing true sentiments?  What's happening in our country?



I can't comment on your final point without including political input so will leave it there.


----------



## daventrina (Jul 5, 2006)

skimble said:
			
		

> ...
> Am I hearing true sentiments?  What's happening in our country?


The attack of politically correctness....
Just ask why we celebrate Cinco de Mayo here and see what happens...


----------



## Dave M (Jul 6, 2006)

I have deleted four posts from this thread, all of which violated TUG posting rules. Since this discussion apparently cannot continue without mudslinging and political discussion, I am closing it.


----------

